# Steeling and Stropping



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

In the knife forums I hang out in, there was this useful discussion of steeling and stropping. I learned something intersting about steeled edges and their weaknesses.

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/sh...0&pagenumber=1

Please note that this is from a group of hardcore knife users, mostly folding pocket knives, so there are some differences between their jargon and chefspeak.

Phil


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Cool thread!

I'll strop my ravor and steel my knives. 
lates,
Jon


----------

